# TONIGHT JP AUCLAIR and AI GEORGE'S IN BOULDER



## lisalee (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey
come join us and help us on our way to Africa!!!! check it out wwww.Alpineinitiatives.com 
we will be at george's @ 9 Pm with a Raffle at 11 for a free day of Heli skiing in AK
Plus oakley and orage gear!!!!


----------

